
How to Implement Perl 6 in Ten Years - draegtun
http://perlmonks.org/?node_id=835731
======
draegtun
And for a bit of reference:

* Original Perlmonks thread from where this post originates: <http://perlmonks.org/?node_id=835419>

* Pugs is a Perl6 implementation written in Haskell: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pugs>

------
jrockway
Ugh, Perlmonks allows anonymous blog comments? My eyes, the goggles do
nothing.

~~~
wazoox
Yes but perlmonks.org rocks anyway.

